# what was the most powerful E30 from the factory (non-M)?



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I've been tossing around the idea picking up another E30 as a second car. I just want to pick one up that is as powerful as possible stock. which one is it?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *I've been tossing around the idea picking up another E30 as a second car. I just want to pick one up that is as powerful as possible stock. which one is it? *


Gotta be the last of the 325i cars, c. 1991. The 2.5L engine made 170 fairly peaky horses in the end, IIRC.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Ya, should be the late 325s.

There was an article in _Roundel_ this month about modifying E30s. Looks like Dinan makes some good E30 stuff


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

if I don't want one that is "peaky" then I should look for an eta motor, correct? I just don't like peaky motors on the street.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *if I don't want one that is "peaky" then I should look for an eta motor, correct? I just don't like peaky motors on the street. *


Eta motors are dogs; weren't they around 120 hp? I'd rather go with the later 318is than an eta. On the upside, etas will be much cheaper. I think "peaky" is a relative term, anyway; VANOS gave later "170 hp" sixes very broad, flat torque curves, but the E30 was no S2000.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> * Looks like Dinan makes some good E30 stuff  *


the intake manifold is the only part that looks interesting. there are several suppliers of upgraded software and suspension parts. I'd probably look elsewhere for an exhaust as well.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hardly peaky at all, IMO. My dad's 325is and my 323i are quite comparable in acceleration. Both have 2.5l engines with similiar horsepower (168 vs. 170) but the 323 does have a distinct advantage in peak toque (164 vs. 181). Mostly because of the ~400lb weight difference, the E30 actually does feel to be the more powerful one at low RPM's. The fact that he drives in 5th under 30mph should prove its flexibility.

0-60 on 7.4, 1/4 in 15.5 at 90mph are the specs for the final 325i/is. Amazing for a car over a decade old!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *
> 
> the intake manifold is the only part that looks interesting. *


yea, 41hp! and 33lb/ft :yikes:


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

so what year range of the latest E30 325's are essentially the same?


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

hmm... and about the torisional rigidity.... I wonder if the E30 sedan was more rigid than the coupe due to the center post like the E36/E46?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

31st330i said:


> *hmm... and about the torisional rigidity.... I wonder if the E30 sedan was more rigid than the coupe due to the center post like the E36/E46? *


IIRC, the B-pillar provides support on the E30 COUPES as well as sedans. See the pic.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> IIRC, the B-pillar provides support on the E30 COUPES as well as sedans. See the pic.
> *


The B pillar is functional in all BMW hard tops. E30 coupes had framed windows and didn't have folding rear seats (I think). I don't think that the coupes are weaker :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *I've been tossing around the idea picking up another E30 as a second car. I just want to pick one up that is as powerful as possible stock. which one is it? *


Might be tough to get one here, but I think the most powerful non-M was the South African 333i.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: what was the most powerful E30 from the factory (non-M)?*



Kaz said:


> *
> Might be tough to get one here, but I think the most powerful non-M was the South African 333i. *


what was different about it compared to the US model?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: what was the most powerful E30 from the factory (non-M)?*



31st330i said:


> *
> what was different about it compared to the US model? *


It was a mongrel; used the 3.3L Big Six from the 633 and 733. In the 80s, the local South African divisions of carmakers were making all sorts of funky hot rods; there was a Ford Sierra (XR4Ti in the States) with a 5.0L V8 in South Africa.

I'd wager that no 333is ever made it to the US, but this does bring up an interesting point. A number of E30s have undergone engine transplants, frequently using the S52. I'd imagine that if you could find a 332i that might be a lot of fun.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

so what year model range is considered to be the latest iteration of the E30? just guessing... 88-91?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: what was the most powerful E30 from the factory (non-M)?*



JST said:


> *
> 
> It was a mongrel; used the 3.3L Big Six from the 633 and 733. In the 80s, the local South African divisions of carmakers were making all sorts of funky hot rods; there was a Ford Sierra (XR4Ti in the States) with a 5.0L V8 in South Africa.
> 
> I'd wager that no 333is ever made it to the US, but this does bring up an interesting point. A number of E30s have undergone engine transplants, frequently using the S52. I'd imagine that if you could find a 332i that might be a lot of fun. *


Here's some info on the 333i; only 204 were made from 85-87. Don't tell Vince, but it's got a lot of Alpina parts

I'm more intrigued by the South African 745i, which purportedly has the M1 engine in it.

http://www.cosworth.enta.net/nick.htm

And some stuff on the M745i:

http://www.autospeed.com.au/A_0421/page1.html?src=suggestions

http://www.e23power.de/infos/modellvarianten/M745i/

http://www.geocities.com/paulwf/My_BMW_M745i.html


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *so what year range of the latest E30 325's are essentially the same? *


1988-1991. Watch out, however, "325" is actually a later 325e model with the ETA engine. If it doesn't have an "i", there's no 168hp!


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

so the 88-91 325i is essentially the same car?

were there options like sport package or premium package etc. back then?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *so the 88-91 325i is essentially the same car?
> 
> were there options like sport package or premium package etc. back then? *


Yes, besides minor changes the 88-91 is the same.

Sport package was available technically, but only on the coupe. If it was an "is", it had the sport package. Coupe or sedan, an "i" doesn't have the sport package.

Unless you really need a 4-door, go for a 325is just for it's LSD alone. The much better suspension tuning, well-bolstered seats and BBS alloys are just icing on the cake.

Here's a pic of my dad's. 230k km's and still going strong!


----------

